# powerd on a server



## rdeiriar (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi,

Are there any experiences running powerd on a server ?
Any disadvantages that would make it unadvisable ?

Best regards,
Roberto


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 26, 2011)

It makes the machine a bit slower.  Saves only a few watts according to a Killawatt, but might make the processor cooler.

Can't think of any serious disadvantages.  It's easy to stop if something needs to go faster.


----------



## aragon (Oct 26, 2011)

I use it in addition to C3 CPU states on my home server.  I would not advise messing with CPU states on most servers though; powerd alone should be fine.


----------

